
Ask HN: Anyone's Gmail Signature Image Suddenly Broken? - artur_makly
as of 18hrs ago all my gmail signature image&#x2F;avatars ( on all gmail accounts ) are now broken.<p>Anyone else experience this?
======
artur_makly
seems like others are having the same issue.

